# Sheepshead



## SupremeHair (Mar 8, 2014)

All it takes is one, right? I mean as long as I wasn't trying to catch dinner. Failed to land one on fly last year. Several schools swam by just on the outside of the first bar. He was a nice specimen. Warming up for the Pompano!


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

Awesome! Pretty work


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Awesome! The schools of sheepies were thick yesterday in the bayous around Gulf Breeze yesterday, but I couldn't get them to eat the shrimp pattern that I had tied on. Glad to see there's another pattern that will work.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

what wt rod you using?

jack


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Sheepie on the fly....NICE! I often contemplate getting back into fly fishing but I can't seem to find the time....or the cash!


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

Beautiful fish right there. Never seen one with the prison stripes so defined!!! Good catch!!


----------



## SupremeHair (Mar 8, 2014)

onemorecast said:


> Beautiful fish right there. Never seen one with the prison stripes so defined!!! Good catch!!


Thanks. I've caught them in Mobile Bay with bait and they are not nearly as bright with such contrast.


----------



## SupremeHair (Mar 8, 2014)

jack2 said:


> what wt rod you using?
> 
> jack


I like a 10ft 7wt with intermediate sink line. Thinking about bringing my 9wt along rigged with a popper and length of pvc pipe just in case the Crevalle Jacks get within range. Will listen to suggestions about how to attach one rod to my body while casting with the other??


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

Good job...I've tried for years to get one to eat. 

They get awfully spooky in clear, shallow water. 

You done good!


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Wrong post.


----------



## SupremeHair (Mar 8, 2014)

flyfisher said:


> Good job...I've tried for years to get one to eat.
> 
> They get awfully spooky in clear, shallow water.
> 
> You done good!


Thanks Flyfisher! I was targeting them last early season but no go. Good bit of luck as I turned in time to see the school and just made a short flip cast in front of them. He hit immediately and fought great trying to keep up with his buddies in the school.


----------



## SupremeHair (Mar 8, 2014)

flyfisher said:


> Good job...I've tried for years to get one to eat.
> 
> They get awfully spooky in clear, shallow water.
> 
> You done good!


Thanks Flyfisher! I was targeting them last early season but no luck. Good bit of luck as I turned in time to see the school and just made a short flip cast in front of them. He hit immediately and fought great trying to keep up with his buddies in the school.


----------



## wtbfishin (Dec 2, 2011)

Hey neat :thumbsup:. 

Did U see any Jacks?!?


----------

